# Waterfowlers for Warriors Wild Game Dinner



## onemore (Apr 4, 2013)

Come out for our first annual Waterfowlers for Warriors Wild Game Dinner. Info can be found at waterfowlers for warriors on facebook or at www.waterfowlers5k.com ( still under construction but maror contact info is there) or email me at [email protected] for Flyers Proceed benefit Fallen and Wounded Soldiers Fund and stays in MI to support vets and there families. Tickets on sale but limited


----------



## kwmjd (Nov 27, 2011)

Eee2w f

g3rd . Df vv.
d g rr WUQJHBI1UAu2 a aHvu8JQBI2Q2UQaawq V
Nefv
r3nt

3gnebnfcvvf 
f3.gt
be f 2 whew f2dw.3edvc. 2d.1cd2g d evn3.dcd2.dfd2.2vd. D. D verve. V 
v scrub fvd.dw2 3ng3.v.vb


----------



## onemore (Apr 4, 2013)

Sorry but your message is just a bunch of numbers and couple letters


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Your link is bad.

WILD GAME DINNER
April 19th 2014 Kawkawlin Twp. Hall 1800 E. Parish Rd. Kawkawlin, MI 48631


----------

